# 75g mixed tank,



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

Hey guys, Im just about done setting up (well re-setting up) my 75 with its new stock. Please see the list of what I have and you can see "mytank" if you know how, Im new to this forum and this is post #1.

Questions, Comments, Concerns very welcome, just keep it friendly please.

In order added:

1 Convict cichlid 1.5"
1 Bumble bee cichlid 1"
1 Kenyi cichlid 1.5"
1 Acei cichlid 1"
1 Yellow labidochromis 1"
1 Demasoni cichlid 1"
1 Johanni 1"
1 Red zebra 1.5"
1 Snow white socolofi 1"
2 Golden algea eater 1.5"
1 South american bumble bee catfish 1"
2 Spotted cory catfish 2"
1 Mystery snail 2"
1 cobalt blue Gaurami 1.5"
8 Zebra Danio 1"
and one Blue Cobalt coming soon

75gal, 4'W, sand, natural rocks and fake caves/Dwood, blue background.
Standard lights with blue led night lights, dual output air pump on two 6" stones.
Two 95gph powerheads, magnum 350 can filter.

Tank and water/filter etc, just about everything all came from other complete tanks, currently its in a bit of a mini cycle but liquid testing show all good (within reason) (ph still a bit high due to last occupant)

Everyone seems to get along fine so far, the danio's were added just for xtra insurance as some of the cich's are barly 1" and some are near 2".

I also plan to ad a few more fake cave/wood items and some more natural rock, 
and I may rethink the air system,
if I run both lines to the pwr heads it might look ok, but they wont draw on there own, I have them too deep in the water.
also considering the marine blower fans, a lil more money but WAY more flow. the 95gph's just give a lil current to keep the fishies busy and clean off the sand.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Is it an all male tank? If not, why mainly just one of each? I don't understand about the danios being extra insurance either. Can you explain that for me. Sorry, I'm pretty new to fish keeping. I was told the snail would end up being a snack for the cichlids when I wanted one  I bet the tank really looks awesome. I'll go check out the pic in "mytanks". Welcome to the group. I'm sure you'll find it very informative and helpful. I know I sure do. :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I thought I knew how to use "mytanks" so I looked there for you name, amcline, but didn't see it. Do you know how to add it to your signiture  ?


----------



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

im not totally sure on each one male or female...
i mainly went with one each for the look, every fish is diferent that way, tho some are similar.
also through alot of reading and some exp it seems cichlid often get into territorial disputes with the same species or breed, 
so far the closest *** seen is the convict and the kenyi, since they are similar size and design maybe the convict is color blind and thinks its grey not blue, lol

the danios "insurance" well basically they are the smallest in the tank, so the thought by many is if the cichlid just plain get mad or hungry they will go after them first, before one of the smaller cichlids, being that the cheapest cichlid was 4.00, id rather loose a danio thats less then a buck, 
and the reason to use danios as target fish it they are small but fast enough to get away from most cichlids, so the actual risk of them being "easy food" is low.
some ppl dont think its morally right to use target fish, but in this case it was my choice, and these 8 were free. plus it gives the tank more movement toward the top of the tank...

the snail was also free, from another tank, its ping pong ball size so it would take a serious attack by a cichlid,
tho i have noticed it only really comes out at night now since being in this tank, so i may not leave it in there long,

about the pics, well i dont know how to post it or find mytank,(if its even active yet)
but you can try here...
http://www.myfishtank.net/forum/cichlid ... chlid.html


----------



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

http://amclinepainting.com/misc/3.jpg

http://amclinepainting.com/misc/3.jpg


----------



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

well i got the "mytank" thing now, but have since changed the layout of the 75, i also just got a 55 thats cycling now with two very happy feeders LOL.
dont have a clue what will go in the new tank yet...


----------



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

well i just noticed my blue johanni has a bite mark on his belly, got him out and in a different tank, not moving much just side fins, dont know what else to do for him, he is 1 of the smallest, and im thinking either the convict or the guarami may have done it,

hope he pulls through,

he was alway the one hiding most, even my snow white (same size) was out and more active,


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

You have quite a mix of fish in that tank!

Problems I see:

1. Many fish are from different water conditions (gaurami, cory cat, cai, danios, etc are neutral ph, most the rest are high ph)
2. Mbuna do not do well with most tropical fish. The cory cats & gaurami are destined to be destroyed
3. Mbuna (as with most cichlids) tend to snack on snails
4. Without knowing the sex of the fish I see serious hybrid issues. You should have groups of Mbuna to help curb this issue
5. Red Zebra and Blue Cobalt will fight until one is dead
6. Most real wood products will lower PH

You will have agression issues with the mix of Mbuna you have in there. Some are fairly peaceful while others can be real jerks. I would suggest researching each fish you have and decide which ones you want to keep and which ones you should remove.

While they are all juvies this setup may work for a short period but sooner rather than later you will start finding dead fish.

(tried to keep it friendly!)

Good Luck!


----------



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

BrianNFlint said:


> You have quite a mix of fish in that tank!
> 
> Problems I see:
> 
> ...


btw i am now thinking of adding more snowwhites, yellow labs, demasoni, and acei, as they all apear to be more of "mild" agression, and also readily available,
and the convict, red zebra, and gaurami all may have to go due to agression, soon.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

I had corys in my tank when my mbuna were juvies and really thought things were working until one day they all came up dead. I have heard of a couple people that had decent luck with the larger green ones.. Corys are one of my fav fish so I never replaced mine.

If you add more of all the fish you are thinking about I think you will be fine. Watch the Demasoni. They are always called very-agressive but in my experience are only very agressive toward their own species. Try to keep as many as possible. With all the species you have in there i doubt you'll be able to fit the recommended number but I would not keep less than 10 together long term.


----------



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

how many total cichlids would you say i could put in here? without the convict, gaurami, and danios


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

That is totally dependant on species.. I would estimate 20-30, but first you must decide what species you want to keep.


----------



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

well...

hopfully staying a while:
1 Bumble bee cichlid 1.5" 
1 Kenyi cichlid 2" would like to get more of these "blue"
1 Acei cichlid 1.5" would like to get more of these 
1 Yellow labidochromis 1" would like to get more of these "have non stripped Female?
1 Demasoni cichlid 1" would like to get more of these
1 Red zebra 1.5" 
1 Snow white socolofi 1" would like to get more of these (would like to breed these)
1 South american bumble bee catfish 1.5" somthing i never see anyway.
2 Spotted cory catfish 2" cleanup crew
2 Golden algea eater 2" cleanup crew

Leaving soon or "expendable"
1 Mystery snail 2" 
1 cobalt blue Gaurami 1.5" 
8 Zebra Danio 1" 
1 Convict cichlid 1.5"

now i have heard aboutt he demasoni's being better kept in large groups due to aggression, but i wonder how a smaller group would do with the mix of other cichlids?

so currently i will be at 7 cichlids and 12 totql fish
i would like to add about:
4 snow white socolofi (dont know how to tell M/F)
4 yellow labs (one male?)
4 acei
and idealy id like 4 kenyi and
4 demosoni

now that would be 27 cichlids and 32 total fish.

now the question is could i even breed any of these in a tank this stocked?
and i wonder how the single red zebra and bumble bee would do with this mix, 
i have seen the bumble bee's near full grown and am not wild about them but the one i got looks sweet at 1.5"

*** also heard some of these guys are scavengers also so i may not really need the cory's


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

IME small numbers of demasoni eventually end up being single demasoni.

I think long term you will end up lowering your number of species and raising the numbers of each. I would keep a close eye on the Kenyi, Red, and Bumble Bee as they all become pretty (read VERY) agressive and can disrupt the harmony in the tank. The socolofi have been described by some as very agressive but are not in my experience.

I would not suggest breeding any of the fish in that tank due to the possibility of hydrid mixes comming out of them.

A male bumble bee will turn jet black and the females usually keep their "bumble bee" colors.. that is possibly the most agressive fish you have in the mix right now but the Red Zebra will torment him until he has had enough.. then you may or may not have a red zebra.


----------



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

wellll,
the kenyi is also no longer with us, i missed a WC and had a spike in nitrate, 40-80 
noticed him just hovering around top or bottom and about 12hrs later he was gone,
tested, then a 50% WC

also i added another blue (sofar unknown cichlid) and 2 more yellow labs

and i removed the convict to a breeder setup im working on. and added a male

i agree ihave notice the red zebra and bumble bee as well as the socolfi and thegaurami being rather agressive, my hope is by adding more acei and Y labs and maybe others leaving the agressors alone maybe they wont have such a attitude...


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

I doubt the kenyi died due to high nitrite, i would suspect unseen agression. I am rather suprised the gaurami is still making it in that mix as they are generally a pretty peaceful species, only considered agressive in a tropical community tank.


----------



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

an update on this tank,
they seem to be getting allong now, with the 3 new guys and no more snail, convict, or gaurami.
still havent had time to look up the new bule guy but they are all doing well,

and just as murphy would have it, now im moving, come june 1st im moving an hour away and will need to downsize to a 29g or if i can find one, a 30g breeder, since its low long and wide. should work better for the malawians but a cheap 29 may have to do

how many would you recomend for a 29/30g?

updated list
1 Bumble bee cichlid 1.5" 
1 blue cichlid 1" would like to get more of these "blue" 
1 Acei cichlid 1.5" would like to get more of these 
3 Yellow labidochromis 1-2" 2F / 1M 
1 Demasoni cichlid 1" would like to get more of these 
1 Red zebra 1.5" 
1 Snow white socolofi 1" would like to get more of these (would like to breed these) 
1 South american bumble bee catfish 1.5" somthing i never see anyway. 
2 Spotted cory catfish 2" cleanup crew 
2 Golden algea eater 2" cleanup crew 
8 Zebra Danio 1"


----------



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

and yes i would most definatly atribute the menyi to nirate, the latest results were

80-100 after kenyi found
30-40 after 50% wc
60-80 about 3 days later
40 after 20% wc
did 10% wc today and havent retested yet.
iplan to change the filter type with the new tank so ill have to look into those nitrate meter, dunno if they are trustworthy tho...


----------



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

well we moved, and this tank isdown to

1 bumble bee 3.5"
2 yellow lab F 3" and 3.5"
1 yellow lab M 2"
1 blue ? 3"
1 kenyi or similar? 2"
1 demasoni 3"
1 snow white socolofi 2"
1 golden algea eater 3"

this is a 29 standard tank with a biowheel penguin350 that wont shut up. (sand)?
i also have a snow white about 1.5" in another tank with danios, neons, and a cory cat.
it was being harrassed too much to leave to chance.

kind of losing interest now tho,they just alway seemto kroak, definatly aggression but i dont see it. i think it couldbe the bumble bee
arent yellow labs mild manored? *** seen the large one hiding under the filter before and the bumble bee kind of chases others away from him

my convict babies/male have taken the front seat plus since ibeen busy i dont haveas much time to watch them.


----------

